# Stockholm-Andrea Doria



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

new model just realeased by jsc in poland .both ships plus spare parts to make doreas sister ship christopher columbus,model nd laser cut parts are at this site
http://store.jsc.pl/


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

What a splendid picture!

The alarm and terror of the moment almost fall out of the frame. The agony of collision indeed. I can hear the Third Mate (Carstens?) giving a double-ring full astern on the two brass telegraphs.

What tragedy.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

picture is painted by polish artist that does all the covers for jsc paper models


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

I sailed on the "Stockholm", except then she was the "Italia Prima" , from Jamaica to Grand Cayman in the 90's. Her steering started to jam spasmodically and I was sent to see what was causing it. She had a Freydenbo rudder unit. Did it once just leaving the pier in Montego Bay and once just before dinner was served. The last time she laid well over and as the 2nd and I raced down the very sloping alleyways to the steering gear room you could hear all the rockery going on the deck. Eventually traced to lack of servicing and leaking seals in the steering unit. It was a nice ship tho.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

i think she was still sailing up to this year


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like she is still going Herky as the MV Astoria. What a career!


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

this is her in 2016


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Wow indeed! That makes her sixty years old, at least!


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Barrie Youde said:


> Wow indeed! That makes her sixty years old, at least!


and the rest she was launched in 1946


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, the ship is 72 years since launch, but the bow is only 61. Doesn't look her years at all!


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

lol point taken


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Great painting but note all the bridge lights are burning brightly!


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

i think thats called artistic licencse


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

This kind of 'artistic license' may pass anywhere.... but NOT in the Gallery of Ships Nostalgia! ;-)

Stephen


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah I noticed the all lit up bridge windows.

Greg Hayden


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

OK so i put this model cover up simply to show that its on the market,not going to get into arguements over every rivet,


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

herky said:


> OK so i put this model cover up simply to show that its on the market,not going to get into arguements over every rivet,


No argument Herky as said great painting but the ancient mariners pick up these little things. No offence meant!


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

all ok non taken.


----------



## Petenz (Jul 11, 2014)

*Night vision*



NZSCOTTY said:


> Great painting but note all the bridge lights are burning brightly!


Was entering a poorly light harbour late at night when I was basically navigating by the loom of the darker land(no Radar) when a passenger piped up behind,"Why don't you turn on the lights the see where you are going". Yeah right!(EEK)


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Petenz said:


> Was entering a poorly light harbour late at night when I was basically navigating by the loom of the darker land(no Radar) when a passenger piped up behind,"Why don't you turn on the lights the see where you are going". Yeah right!(EEK)


Your man must have "seen the light"!


----------

